# Picking up the newborns?



## walruspwner (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all - I'm very new to rat ownership, though I've had a cornucopia of other pets over the years. I bought a pair from a store last Sunday on the assumption that they were both males. Now, I'm ashamed to say that as far as rat development went, I was pretty clueless. I had no idea that the testicles were visible so early on in the rat's life, so when I took my (presumably) 4-month old furbabies home that day, I didn't really think much of the fact that Sherlock didn't seem to have any. I figured they'd descend soon and then we'd all be happy.

Long story short, Sherlock ended up giving birth to seven babies last night around 2am. I feel very humbled to be a part of this special event, and I want to make sure I'm doing things right (which includes ensuring that there are no accidental pregnancies in the future... I've moved her cage-mate Watson to a cat carrier temporarily, until I can run out and pick up another cage for him on Tuesday - poor guy). Anyway... I've been perusing your lovely forum for help as far as diet and nutrition go for mommy rat, and also what to expect development-wise within the next four weeks, but when I went to check the babies for milk bands tonight, it sort of struck me that I have NO CLUE how to handle these little guys. Handling Watson and Sherlock are easy-peasy, but these little guys are tiny, pink, and delicate... I definitely do not want to do something wrong there.

How on earth do I pick these guys up so I can check them over - and also so I can start socialization? I did gently turn some of them so I could see their bellies (milk bands ahoy!), but the entire time I was terrified I would accidentally hurt them. That said, one of them yawned while I was turning him/her, and it was the most ridiculously adorable thing I've ever seen. 

Also, is it normal for the mother to pile bedding on top of the babies? Sherlock's been very active since she got up this morning, and she has been kicking some bedding on top of them randomly today (when she is not cuddling them herself). I just don't want them to suffocate or anything.

Sorry for the long-winded post! I'm just reeling from last night, and also hoping I can do right by these adorable little babies.  Any advice you guys have would be wonderful!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

With pinkies I started off with my first litter holding them gently over the shoulder blades as it was somewhere I could grip and not feel I could crush them. Later on you find out they aren't that delicate and you can scoop them up every day  Just make sure they don't get cold and only keep them out for short times, until they are older. Mom will still need to have her daily Out times but you might want to make it 2-3 times at a shorter duration instead. Handle the babies, clean out the litter while she's Out.

MOm's step on them, drag them around, carry them horrible looking ways, but its all very normal, don't worry


----------



## walruspwner (Oct 9, 2011)

Phew... I've been telling myself that her half-burying them, and stepping all over them is normal, but I was still super-worried. Thank you, that was honestly a huge relief!

As far as the pinkies go, I'll give it another shot tomorrow evening when I check them again. I'd like to be able to take some pics of them as well, so I can have a little photo-journal of their development, but right now the most important thing is that they're healthy.  Again, thank you very much!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Enjoy my very first rescue litter...I got lots of good advice and I shared everything from birth on, so its a good teaching thread if you want to read it. 

http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4010369.0


----------



## walruspwner (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------

